# Breeding crickets



## Skeri (Jul 13, 2012)

Alright so today I finally decided i'm tired of going to the LPS every time I need crickets. Roaches are out of the question, because as much as everyone who has to deal with me on a regular basis has either come to love my tarantulas or at the very least except them, the idea of me keeping roaches freaked everyone I know out. I did my research, and set up an enclosure for my crickets to breed in. So far this part has been easy. They are in a medium sized KK with no sub, a bunch of egg carton pieces, lots of carrots, some water crystals, and a round deli container with moist cocofiber in it. I've watched them lay eggs in videos, and so far they are laying eggs in the deli container just the way they should. My question is tips from this point on.

When should I remove the deli container for the best results? Incubation methods that have worked for you? Anyone have any other methods other than the one I am using that have had really good results? Any other helpful tips you have? 

Thank you


----------



## scuba113 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like you did everything right and with the container room temp is fine just put it in another container and they will just end up catching out that's what I always do and it works fine. Just hope some don't escape that tends to happen a lot. Does suck that you can't have roaches they are better and don't smell as bad as crickets. Good luck with breeding them.


----------



## Skeri (Jul 13, 2012)

I haven't really noticed much of an odor with the crickets. I guess if I stick my nose right up on the container I do, but not from any distance. How long do you keep the deli container in their container for? I heard if you leave them in there for too long they will eat the eggs. I'm trying to maximize my turn out as much as possible.


----------



## scuba113 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yea if the cage does not get cleaned for a while that's were the Oder comes from but if your on top of that you will be fine. honestly I wouldn't know that when to take it out usually I take it out once I have started to notice them laying in it. Then when I check on container who knows how many days later I find little crickets. Most of the time I really dont mean to breed them it just happens I even find them in my tarantula and gecko enclosures sometimes.


----------



## shebeen (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's a couple photos of my cricket farm.  I've been using this setup for over a year with good results.

1. Breeding tubs on the bottom, rearing tubs on top.  Heat is provided with a heating pad sandwitched between two pieces of light diffuser panel.  






2. After 3 or 4 days in the breeding tub, the egg laying tub is moved into a rearing tub.   For incubation, the egg laying tub needs to be kept warm (~90F) and moist.  Rather than daily misting, I employ a simple false bottom in the egg laying tub.  Good ventilation is critical to prevent mold.  The eggs take 6 to 10 days to hatch.   






3. I typically get a couple hundred pinheads from each egg laying tub.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 13, 2012)

There was a store here selling a diff species some people call "crazy reds".  The ones that die get eaten so no rotting smell, there is no smell other than the food put in there.  Sure there is a slight musty, humid dirt smell but it's not bad.  I cut the last section of the legs off for some inverts, they turn around and kick predators more than the common feeder they have in stores.  They are great for Ts and scorpions.  I use them for pedes too but I'm a little more careful with it when it comes to pedes.  I do it real simple, ...OK, I'm lazy haha.  I've had these going a year, they just lay eggs in the substrate they are on and I get 1000's even with any cannibalism that might be going on.  I like them as feeders much better than roaches, which I have had for years.  But I like feeding out a little variety.  I do have a small insulated heater that is underneath but it's not stuck to the plastic, it's stuck to a piece of square glass, the container simply sits on top.  I dump water in when it gets dry.  Really easy, low maintenance.  When I go out of town I just put a potato in there they can get their moisture from.  It gets in the upper 80's in that room in the Summer.  I keep it in the low 70's there in the winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skeri (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice 

About what percentage of the pinheads make it to the mature adult phase? Over half? Less than half?


----------



## shebeen (Jul 14, 2012)

Well over 50% of my pinheads mature to adults.  I feed the pinheads a mixture of fish flakes and dry cat food for the first two weeks.  After that, just cat food.  I use Purina kitten chow for its high protein content.  The key to keeping pinheads alive is adequate water.  After trying various options, I've found water gel crystals work best.   The crystals dry up if placed in an open dish but keep well if placed in a small lidded deli container with 1/2" holes around the bottom.

Unlike Galapoheros' experience with his "crazy reds", my crickets stink.  Even after moving them into a clean tub they will start to stink after a few days.  That, along with the constant chirping, is why I keep my farm in the garage.


----------



## Skeri (Jul 15, 2012)

So far so good. I have three containers full of eggs. I put a 4th in today. Only three deaths so far. I have the three containers in an incubator and the humidity is very high. 

Thanks for the advice shebeen. I will keep hydration in mind when they hatch.


----------



## Kunal (Jul 16, 2012)

how do we differentiate between male and female crickets?


----------



## Skeri (Jul 16, 2012)

Females have an ovipositor (a tube sticking out their posterior) while males do not. This is in their maturing stage. Before then I have no clue how to differentiate them as i've found no info on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

